# Here's the sceneraio....What would you do ??



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

8pm,on a Monday evening and you are in a small convenience store standing near the beverage coolers. In walks a punkass and proceeds to pull a rifle from under his coat, points it at the cashier and demands money. The punkass doesn't notice you, he is only concentrating on the cashier....nobody else is in the store. You are half hidden by the potato chip rack that is between you and the punkass....

First thing would be to make that 911 call as quietly as possible....Then do you draw your pistol and ever so slowly make your way to the punkass, or take up a good position in case shots are required ?? 

The distance between you and the punkass is less than 30ft.....

I had just left this convenience store less than 5 minutes before this event happened.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

If I was armed, I might draw my pistol but I'd remain hidden if possible. You could shoot the thug but there's no guarantee he wouldn't shoot the clerk or you.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Unless and until I was in such a situation, don't know what I would ultimately do.
Anything I posted here could be used against me in court if I took positive action against the perp and I went to trial.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Unless and until I was in such a situation, don't know what I would ultimately do.
> Anything I posted here could be used against me in court if I took positive action against the perp and I went to trial.


I don't carry a sidearm to be the savoir of the general public. It's for me and mine. That said, I agree with your statement of..

*"Unless and until I was in such a situation, don't know what I would ultimately do."*

I believe this statement to be true in most any extreme encounter.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I don't carry a sidearm to be the savoir of the general public. It's for me and mine. That said, I agree with your statement of..
> 
> *"Unless and until I was in such a situation, don't know what I would ultimately do."*
> 
> I believe this statement to be true in most any extreme encounter.


exactly. I didn't sign on to protect the public, only me and mine. That said, not sure how I would handle it.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

In that situation 911 is going to be too slow. I would move slowly behind the nearest cover, draw, wait for the rifle to be pointed away from the clerk, double-tap. All steps must be there, in that sequence. If the clerk - or anyone else - is in line for 'collateral damage', go to procedure #2 (whatever the hell that is). If the perp has concluded her business and is leaving by the time I'm ready-to-go, never mind.

[I am stupid enough that I need to have Possibilities In Place, or I'm apt to just stand there drooling moderately.]


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

I have thought, thought, and re-thought this hundreds of times, thru my thick skull........
Fortunately I was out of the store and on my way home just minutes before this happened. 
I had stopped in for 2 bottles of water and a bag of pretzels for the 2 hour ride home.....Only the cashier and me in the store.
Caught it on the late night news...no shots were fired.


----------



## joethebear (Nov 24, 2015)

I would be behind cover (actually there is not a lot of cover in a convenience store) drawn and if I believe the clerk was in eminent danger I would drop something to distract the perp and when he turned to the sound I would hopefully not have to shoot. 
My first waking thought every morning is that the worst thing I do involving my gun that day is hitch my pants up.
I would hope the instant the perp was distracted the clerk would either pull their gun or hit the floor.
/ramble off.

Please be safe 
Joethebear


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

You're not a cop. The store is insured, they'll get their money back. You escalate the situation and there's no telling where it ends. The only sure thing is you'll get jammed up. Every round in your piece has a lawyer attached, and you're responsible for each and every one. Does this mean you shouldn't defend yourself? of course not, IF it comes to that. Just make sure you don't make a bad scene worse.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

"No good deed goes unpunished"


----------



## guitarjem (Jan 17, 2016)

As CCW holders we carry for self defense and unless that gun was pointed directly at us we are not too engage. More often then not these perps are looking for quick drug money and as someone stated the store is insured. I would try my best to remain silent and not startle this idiot. Let him get his money and be on his way. Call 911 when it is over and give the police a good description of what he was wearing, looks like etc. Be safe out there.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

The right answer is you do nothing until either he shoots the clerk or points his gun at you. Under the circumstances you described I would draw my weapon keep it and most of myself out of site. If I were to see the robber was about to shoot the clerk, or points his gun at me then I fire. Otherwise, if the robber takes the goods and leaves, I let him go.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

dereckbc said:


> The right answer is you do nothing until either he shoots the clerk or points his gun at you. Under the circumstances you described I would draw my weapon keep it and most of myself out of site. If I were to see the robber was about to shoot the clerk, or points his gun at me then I fire. Otherwise, if the robber takes the goods and leaves, I let him go.


In my state, I can legally protect myself, my family, and my business. If the robber points the gun at the clerk, I would rightfully assume that I am next. I could wait for him to shoot the clerk, but I probably wouldn't.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I think it's been mentioned before, but remember , there may be a second or third armed bad guy you're not aware of.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> I think it's been mentioned before, but remember , there may be a second or third armed bad guy you're not aware of.


Very true.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

1. Check six. There may be more than one.
2. Let him take the money and run - call 911 and report.

3. If the situation is escalating, it becomes an individual call.

...make a citizens arrest if possible
...order the gunman to surrender else you will shoot
if he flees... let him go
...or you have to decide when to pull the trigger after proper warning

then suffer the consequences of your decision.

If even the police have to answer for their actions, 
we should only expect more for us citizens.

All the more reason to have proper training. As wise investment with any firearm purchase.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just remember , that the person robbing the small store, might just have a plan. They ARE on the offensive.
Plus, being a small convenient store, doesn't or shouldn't the bad guy watch who's coming in an out until he moves forward with the robbery plan. Its probably based on his level of expertise or I need another drug fix, and I have no plan,lol.

There's just to much sh$t going on here, and I definitely want to live another day.. If the shooter does shoot the clerk, then I would suggest defending your space. If the shooter wants to leave, let him leave.

I don't think any training would kick in, until you decide to shoot back. We just don't train on convenient store robberies .

The OP's plan was to just buy water and pretzels,,,even though I would have took a piss before hitting the road,lol.
But clearly the poster , can only *assume* that he WOULD BE UNNOTICED. Assumptions will get you killed
.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Be aware that if you take positive action against the individual, and you end up on trial (DA's running for a higher office or re-election and needs free publicity), depending on the state you are in, the perp's criminal history may not be admissible. In some states, only what YOU know about the perp's criminal history at the time of the event you are involved in is admissible. If he had 32 robberies, 12 assaults with deadly weapons, illegal weapon possession; unless you knew about it when you took action, it may NOT be admissible.
Get educated, take classes (Both shoot/don't shoot classes and legal gun classes).
You weren't shooting to kill, you were shooting to stop his actions, which had you in fear of your (or another's) life.


----------



## danray48 (Dec 22, 2015)

As CCW license holder, I'm not sure what I would do, but as a human being, I could not just stand by and wait for the perp to shoot the clerk before I would do anything. If you can't think to do the responsible thing, then maybe you shouldn't carry a weapon. Here in Ohio, I don't believe you could be prosecuted for saving some ones life in that situation with him pointing a gun at the clerk. If he wasn't pointing the gun but he had one, that might be a different story. No, your are not out there to be a hero, but I'm also not going to stand by and let some crazy ass kill a human being either. Just remember, many sheriffs have already said, that if someone would of been armed in the theater or the party with 14 people killed, they might of saved lives. I'm not an LEO, but I'm also not going to sit there and only think about myself either.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

I can only hope I am 5 minutes ahead of this type of event, as I was last week.
Until you are actually in such a situation, what you say you would do is only speculation.
A lot of good information reading everybody's opinions....A few aspects I hadn't considered, so thanks.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

As it turned out, the would be robbery was actually two friends making a you tube video. Thinking nobody was in the store it would be ok.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> As it turned out, the would be robbery was actually two friends making a you tube video. Thinking nobody was in the store it would be ok.


Pretty stupid if you ask me. I'll bet they voted for the "Black Militant".


----------



## edknn123 (Apr 4, 2015)

pic said:


> As it turned out, the would be robbery was actually two friends making a you tube video. Thinking nobody was in the store it would be ok.


Pretty stupid with all the concealed carriers out their. I agree, do nothing unless you or your family are threatened, or the clerk's life is about to be taken.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

Just last year a local c-store was robbed and just for "kicks" the robbers killed the clerk. The clerk had already given them the money, and everything of value that he had and they still killed him. 

I didn't know the clerk but my wife and stepson did and so did some of my co-workers, friends etc. 

Like others have posted, we do not really know what we would do until we are put into that situation. 

With my background, I seriously doubt I would not do something. 

Since they were making a YouTube video, I would have done it like a John Woo movie.......

I would have drawn my weapon, a select-fire Glock 35 .40S&W w/ suppressor and 50 round drum mag, picked up a can of tuna and tossed it across the store to distract the BG(s) and as soon as he turned away from the clerk my cat-like reflexes would have propelled me across the aisle, and after finishing a barrel roll I would have finished the BG with a burst of suppressed 220gr ManKillers. Any and all other BGs would have died with a similar fate. 

Paul


----------

